# Toys you had when you were a kid



## Darla (Dec 9, 2008)

Well Christmas is almost upon us and we get tons of toy and game ads. Made me wonder about toys when i was a kid. (the thread by Internetchick made me think of this) Why don't you bring up some of yours!

the legos were already mentioned. and lets see there are still lincoln logs, but have you seen an erector set?







when i was little had the GI Joe but he always hung out with Daniel Boone for some reason. I liked the TV show so i even had the coonskin cap and the fake rifle. (no big worries about toy guns then)






and i only mention the last one, Girder and Panel because original sets are selling for hundreds of dollars. crazy!






and this too. this is one of the first James Bond 007 Aston Martin cars with all the gadjets, hubcab spinners, machine gun etc. I remember getting that one Christmas and recently saw one like it on eBay for over $500!




no still don't have it.

So do you have any toys you fondly remember from you childhood?


----------



## esha (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnadoodle! I remember going through so many of them because me and my brother would be so careless and always step on them breaking the screen.

I can't find the original one but this is good enough.






Shaker Makers! Again, this is obviously a newer version but I had one with cats. It gave you a powder and you mix it with water to form a liquid and you put it in the mould and shake it or something and allow it to dry and then you could paint them after.






Polly Pockets. Self explanatory. None of the houses and add-ons they sell now.






And then those usual dolls that you can feel them and then you would have to burp it.

A lot of the times Christmas would consist of my brother getting a new video game for his N64 and then us spending the morning playing it!


----------



## Geek (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's mine!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 9, 2008)

Barbie Dream House... Greatest thing I ever owned.






Simon






Growing Hair Cher






Brooke Shields






a mass amount of Barbies...including this one that kissed.






Lite Brite

http://www.mrpotatohead.net/1990/litebrite.jpg

Cabbage Patch... The OG from the very first Christmas they came out... My aunt fought the crowd for one... Mine was named Adelia Heather, and she was blonde and had leg warmers.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 9, 2008)

haha, yes, polly pockets, barbies, leggo...






slap bands






tamagotchi






cabbage patch kids

and my favourite computer games:






commander keen






duke nukem






paganitzu






simon the sorcerer

LOL. Oldschool games


----------



## Ricci (Dec 9, 2008)

Pogo stick






My Little Pony






Mickey Mouse record player (i had nightmares about it lol)






Oven lol!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 9, 2008)

Paint by numbers book!






Silly Putty






Rubix Cube






Lisa Frank Stickers! I was a huge sticker collector










Battleship!






I had my own beading and lanyard making kit!











Illustrated classic moby books! OMG, I used to love reading these.






Choose your own adventure books!






RL Stine Goosebumps (you can tell I was a nerd since I loved to read) LOL






Sega Genesis!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Last but not least Casio magic diary! lol, tell me you guys had one. I used to do the matchmaker and play with my virtual pet dog all the time on it.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, everyone had cool toys. My favorites were plastic army men and tanks...but I actually wanted girl stuff...


----------



## Lucy (Dec 9, 2008)

oh what a cool thread!!

i had these things called fabulous hair friends, i couldn't find any pictures



you wet their hair it it would change colour! amazing

quints!!! oh they were great.






and the barbies, of course. i had loads but these are the ones i remember most:






she had a dolphin!






little mermaid






tropical barbie! she had perfume and these gorgeous earrings i used to love.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 9, 2008)

haha, barbies... I had these ones:






barbie and the rockers - she had bent arms so she looked like she was dancing. Check out the hair. AND THE CLOTHES! LOL






we had this dress






bedtime barbie - she had a soft body and you could open and close her eyes with hot/cold water

And another barbie that was dressed in hiking gear... and in the sun her hair got streaks in it. Groovy stuff for a 8 year old man!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Oooh!





GloWorm






Popples






My Little Ponies






Easy Bake Oven


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paint by numbers book!
http://www.grandmabs3.com/PaintByNumbers.jpg

Silly Putty

http://www.brandchannel.com/images/F...sillyputty.jpg

Rubix Cube

http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j...ubix-cube2.gif

Lisa Frank Stickers! I was a huge sticker collector





http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1058/...d40425e44d.jpg

Battleship!

http://blogs.zdnet.com/images/battleship%20game.jpeg

I had my own beading and lanyard making kit!

http://www.ape2zebra.com/images/thum...keTake_175.jpg

http://img.epinions.com/images/opti/...resized200.jpg

Illustrated classic moby books! OMG, I used to love reading these.

http://i14.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/21/e3/df90_1.JPG

Choose your own adventure books!

http://cdn.overstock.com/images/prod...1933390913.jpg

RL Stine Goosebumps (you can tell I was a nerd since I loved to read) LOL

http://www.tvshowsondvd.net/graphics...bumps_2007.jpg

Sega Genesis!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://bluebuddies.com/gallery/Sega_...ga_Genesis.jpg

Last but not least Casio magic diary! lol, tell me you guys had one. I used to do the matchmaker and play with my virtual pet dog all the time on it.





http://www.virtualpet.com/vp/artwork...ts/jd-6600.gif

OMG...I LOVED my Lisa Frank stickers!!! lol!


----------



## Karren (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah... Erector set... Girder and pannel set the one with the tubes you could pump liquid around.... Lincoln logs.... trains... complete cowboy getup (we lived in Texas... lol) BB gun... No wonder I became an engineer...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 9, 2008)

i had a wooden train set that i sadly played with untill i was like ten




my brother had a creepy crawlers, and i had an easy bake oven but we both used his creepy crawler machine more often.




we always played with tinker toys, but i remember my brother would always steal all the conector pieces and only leave me with one or two so my creations were usually kinda pathetic






yup me and my brother had one of thsee... except that ours was broken and one of the heads would pop up if you got to into the game.

i had really pathetic toys actually cause i grew up in the 90's




i had a furbie too... and it scared the crap out of me, and the only person who could get it to shut up was my brother. and it would wake me up in the middle of the night even though i would turn it to face the wall, it would start talking. i do not know why i liked that thing so much


----------



## Panda816 (Dec 9, 2008)

I totally remember the kissing Barbie! We had the Barbie camper van- and just about every Barbie (we are 4 girls)

My favorite Barbie was Magic Moves, she used to raise her arms up and down like she was modeling.

My Cabbage Patch Kid that I also got when the craze hit, she was a baldy with pink &amp; white pj's and her name was Christina Doreen.

I also loved our Atari 2600 and Clue board game.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG I completely forgot about Lisa Frank Stickers, man I used to be obsessed with those things.

I remember the Furby but it scared me as well. I had the Little Ponies, the gloworm, the Casio magic diary, and I was crazy about the Giga Pets, I think that's what they were called. They're like tamagotchi but I can't remember how many times it sick on me lol


----------



## Ricci (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG yes I forgot about my haunted furby!


----------



## esha (Dec 9, 2008)

omg Tamagotchi's! I went through so many of those too, 1 fell into the pool, 1 i spilt coke on it, etc. I still have mine! stored away of course! But I remember school banned them so for my creature to not die my mom had to take it to work and made her feed it every 2 hours or something!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 9, 2008)

I had Mr Potato and Mrs Potato head which is probably uncool for todays generation but i Loved putting together their faces


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 9, 2008)

What a cute thread! I had some typical 80's stuff that the others have already mentioned; like Rainbow Brite, My Little Pony, and Care Bears toys. But, I had more action figures than anything. 



















































Just to mention a few.


----------



## fawp (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG, we were so poor growing up we never really had toys...but it make me extremely crafty! The best toy I ever had was this ginormous doll house I built out of old boxes. I used wrapping paper inside for wall paper, I cut old towels to make carpeting, I painted little pictures for the walls, I used sponges to make bed and sofas, I made fake plants out of old film canisters, playdough, and yarn, and I even saved old toothpaste caps and bottle caps for dishes. It took a good year to finish but I loved that thing and I played with it everyday!

I also took some old boxes, drew little squares on them, painted them bright colors and pretended they were makeup compacts. A glimpse of things to come, perhaps??




My mom used to argue with me that no one would wear bright blue and yellow eyeshadow but after ten years or so I proved her wrong.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember getting so much Barbie!

I miss my childhood days!!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 9, 2008)

Great topic





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, yes, polly pockets, barbies, leggo...
http://events.clowningaround.com/ima...bracelets.jpeg

slap bands

LOL. Oldschool games





OMG I loved those slap bands whaha

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh!





GloWorm

http://wpcontent.answers.com/wikiped...worm-photo.jpg

Popples

http://www.go-go-rpm.com/oscommerce/...ples_0552b.gif

My Little Ponies

http://www.lifelounge.com/resources/...ittle-pony.jpg

Easy Bake Oven

http://www.thecookinginn.com/easybak...ke%201983a.jpg

Yeah The Gloworm &amp; Popples aaw isn't that sweet



I loved them.
I had lots of barbies and I liked My Little Pony, also the tv serie of my little pony! Also Puzzles and Pacman.

And this thing






And these little animals you can clip on anything, I don't know the word for it in english.






Sticky hands LOL






Spirograph






And this thing was fantastic omg:


----------



## magneticheart (Dec 9, 2008)

Cool thread!

Furbies: They were really popular when I was younger. Personally they scared the crap out of me.




]

Baby Annabel: There were stampedes in the shops when this came out one christmas. I remember getting one and not letting it out of my sight for months










Gameboys: I wish I'd have kept mine now, I could have sold it on ebay lol






A lot of the stuff me and my cousin got as kids was board games. Hungry hippos was our favourite


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG Rosie I loved Duke Nukum!!! lol!!

And I was also a huge avid collector of Lisa frank, barbies (I also had the baywatch barbie...still have the dolphin!! lol) , My lil ponies, goosebump. I had the gloworm (think I still have it), a tamagotchi, Mr Potato head, and the creepy crawlers. I also had a posessed furby that woke up in the middle of the night.

Somehow I got really lucky cause we didn't have a lot of money, but there was this awesome goodwill thrift store near my grandparents house and I was able to get the coolest toys. Except for like the tamagotchi or the furby which were christmas presents and stuff.

Here's some of the stuff I liked that hasn't been mentioned yet:

Original Littlest Pet shop






She ra






Mcdonalds toys






Teddy Ruxpin






Ghost busters






Little people






Sky dancers


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 10, 2008)

My favourite toys were Johnny and Jane West.

I had their two kids, and a side kick of Johnny's plus all their horses and accessories.

Johnny, Jane and the other people stood about 12 inches tall and had movable joints.

The horses were about 14 inches tall - some had movable joints.

I use to make stables out of boxes and made the bedding out of kleenex. Hours of fun!


----------



## Darla (Dec 10, 2008)

Johnny West wasn't that a TV show too?











This is turning out to be a fun thread. thanks everyone.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 10, 2008)

That's Johnny - and his horse (or one of his horses)! Thanks for searching and posting Darla.


----------



## Anthea (Dec 10, 2008)

When I was a child oh so long long ago in the 60's I remember having a chitty chitty bang bang car






I remember moving the gear lever and the wings flipped out into place, I have no idea what happened to it. However I still have the 1960s child picture book of that movie at home.

Another toy I remember











I do not know what happened to my batman belt but I still do have the gun at home, exactly the same as in this picture. This belt sold for $16,662.62 Source

I still have this batman book from the 60's at home I found a picture of it






I also had a batmobile, could not find a photo of he toy but I found an advertisement for it.






Ahh memories


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 10, 2008)

What an adorable story!!!

I used to make my own paper dolls and I would sew my Barbie clothes (I got a sewing machine when I turned 7)

the things you make are always the ones you love the most.

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG, we were so poor growing up we never really had toys...but it make me extremely crafty! The best toy I ever had was this ginormous doll house I built out of old boxes. I used wrapping paper inside for wall paper, I cut old towels to make carpeting, I painted little pictures for the walls, I used sponges to make bed and sofas, I made fake plants out of old film canisters, playdough, and yarn, and I even saved old toothpaste caps and bottle caps for dishes. It took a good year to finish but I loved that thing and I played with it everyday! 
I also took some old boxes, drew little squares on them, painted them bright colors and pretended they were makeup compacts. A glimpse of things to come, perhaps??



My mom used to argue with me that no one would wear bright blue and yellow eyeshadow but after ten years or so I proved her wrong.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great topic






OMG I loved those slap bands whaha

Yeah The Gloworm &amp; Popples aaw isn't that sweet



I loved them.

I had lots of barbies and I liked My Little Pony, also the tv serie of my little pony! Also Puzzles and Pacman.

And this thing

http://www.hotfrog.nl/Uploads/PressR...2501_image.jpg

And these little animals you can clip on anything, I don't know the word for it in english.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78...jpbeestjes.jpg

Sticky hands LOL

http://image.orientaltrading.com/otcimg/39_1649.jpg

Spirograph

http://www.tomwilsonusa.com/gallery/Spirograph.jpg

And this thing was fantastic omg:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/berkshire/conte...03_203x152.jpg

OMG I remember I had a few of the animal clips. How can I forget Spirograph! I remember bringing it with me to my mom's job and I'd sit there for hours playing with that darn thing til I got bored and started reading (haha)

Weirdly I never got into the Barbie doll craze. I did have like 2 Barbies but they either ended up being decapitated or being paraplegic...lol. I loved my Legos though!

Now that we're down memory lane remember Treasure Trolls?






Sea Monkey Growing Kit






I remember the 80's scratch n sniff stickers too! haha






Somehow I remember in grade school we got into the trend of collecting pacifiers? lol was it just me who thought that?






We got into the whole craze with the Polaroid sticker pictures!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 10, 2008)

Ange, no, I used to have several of those pacifiers, I'd have them attached to my friendship bands or around my neck and I'd suck on them, LOL.

These pics are bringing back major memories!

Faith, I used to do that kind of thing too! it was fun finding the perfect item to make into a barbie accessory, whether it be a toothpaste lid or whatever


----------



## Darla (Dec 10, 2008)

THanks everyone. You know this is a great time to remind everyone that there are those out there who are less fortunate this holiday season. If you can this year help support a charity, shelter or a family in need.

I am a big fan of Toys for Tots.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I was a child oh so long long ago in the 60's I remember having a chitty chitty bang bang car
http://i16.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/21/db/1079_1.JPG

I remember moving the gear lever and the wings flipped out into place, I have no idea what happened to it. However I still have the 1960s child picture book of that movie at home.

Another toy I remember

http://bp3.blogger.com/_2kjisMm3M9Y/...0/16362_62.jpg

http://bp2.blogger.com/_2kjisMm3M9Y/.../16362_62b.jpg

I do not know what happened to my batman belt but I still do have the gun at home, exactly the same as in this picture. This belt sold for $16,662.62 Source

I still have this batman book from the 60's at home I found a picture of it

http://www.1966batmobile.com/storybook.jpg

I also had a batmobile, could not find a photo of he toy but I found an advertisement for it.

http://www.1966batmobile.com/batmobilecorgi.jpg

Ahh memories





Those are too cool!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG I remember I had a few of the animal clips. How can I forget Spirograph! I remember bringing it with me to my mom's job and I'd sit there for hours playing with that darn thing til I got bored and started reading (haha)
Weirdly I never got into the Barbie doll craze. I did have like 2 Barbies but they either ended up being decapitated or being paraplegic...lol. I loved my Legos though!

Now that we're down memory lane remember Treasure Trolls?

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...Not_Smurfs.jpg

Sea Monkey Growing Kit

http://www.shinyshack.com/uploads/im...a_monkeys1.jpg

I remember the 80's scratch n sniff stickers too! haha

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...ffstickers.jpg

Somehow I remember in grade school we got into the trend of collecting pacifiers? lol was it just me who thought that?

http://www.all4birds.com/parts_files/pacifiers.jpg

We got into the whole craze with the Polaroid sticker pictures!

http://i1.iofferphoto.com/img/item/6...500_AA280_.jpg

oow yes, those pacifiers, I had them too LOL, I didn't know that was also a craze in other countries. It's interesting whaha. I had a whole bunch, we all wore them around the neck.
And I wish we had those sniff stickers


----------



## Shelley (Dec 11, 2008)

I had a few barbie dolls, rubix cube, scratch n' sniff stickers, hungry hippo and operation game.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 11, 2008)

Fingers= oh my god your quints reminded me I had barbie triplets! They were so cute!!! Hilarious!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that we're down memory lane remember Treasure Trolls?

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...Not_Smurfs.jpg

I actually collect trolls, I don't know why I just love em. I have real tiny ones, and huge ones, I have the old lunchbox, lol kinda wierd I guess. I go to the flea markets and stuff all the time looking for new trolls.

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And these little animals you can clip on anything, I don't know the word for it in english.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78...jpbeestjes.jpg

I don't know what they're called either, but I had one of the lil ducky ones like in the picture. I totally forgot about it till now!!


----------

